# How much does your 05 Weigh?



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

When I was at the track on Friday, they have a scale you can drive on to and weigh your vehicle. I was surprised to see that mine rang in at *3750 lbs.* with me in it and about 1/4 tank of fuel. I weigh about 155. I thought the cars weighed more than this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

3595 aint a bad weight to be lugging around.... Hey, dont complain, run with it!


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

Look at the GVWR on the door and sutract 740 lbs from that. That will give you the weight of the car - with a full tank of gas.
Mine weighs 3750.


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

With 1/2 a tank of gas and a bunch of crap in the trunk mine came in at 3780, with a 1/4 tank and all that crap out of the trunk it would be almost 3700 dead, and thats without me. I don't see how some people are getting such low numbers with them in the car??????


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Some people weigh less?


----------



## Doc GTO (Nov 29, 2005)

3552 race weight w/ 1/4 tank.


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

So I gather that is without you? Looks like about 40 less than my car weight. I have taken the spare and jack out and taken the skid plate off. Is the 04 a bit lighter, otherwise, where else did you trim?


----------



## Doc GTO (Nov 29, 2005)

michaelskier said:


> So I gather that is without you? Looks like about 40 less than my car weight. I have taken the spare and jack out and taken the skid plate off. Is the 04 a bit lighter, otherwise, where else did you trim?


I have the spare/jack out, replaced my stock skid plate with the BMR, removed the gas tank brace (24 lbs), Baer brakes are 10 lbs lighter, and my wheels/tires are 16 lbs lighter then stock.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

how do those baer's feel? I thought the stock setup was kinda mushy.......


----------



## Doc GTO (Nov 29, 2005)

Stock is like pushing your foot in oatmeal! The Baers feel real nice with a lot of firm pedel! They stop real well too! Have you herd of retinal detachment?!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

yeah, I had that when I stopped in my 98. It had Hawk pads and PowerSlot rotors on all 4 corners.

I was REAL unimpressed with the stock brakes.


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

3910 w/ me (235) and just under 1/4 tank.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

3900 even with me, 1/2 tank of gas and a bunch of other crap in the backseat/trunk.

3740 when I got out. I race with 1/4 tank, so thats about 28 lbs. of gas and with the other stuff, that will easily take care of 40 lbs so 3700lbs at the track and 3860 going down the track with me in it. I'll definitely be looking into some lighter wheels, and maybe a BMR skid plate, but the fuel cage is staying in. Not for safety, but because the felt board mounts to it and I don't want to be able to see gas tank when I open my trunk haha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

3750 with an additional 100 pounds of stereo crap in my trunk LMFAO... soon an extra 50 pounds more for the juice... GOD MY GOAT IS GETTING FAT !!!.. :willy: arty:


----------

